

 If you can explain your program to a rubber duck it's probably OK - motiejus
http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2013-March/072730.html

======
tawgx
Having worked in the industry for a while, my rubber duck is quite educated by
now. I find he understands most of the applications I write (it wasn't so in
the beginning!) and at times makes very helpful suggestions, although I'm
loath to admit I don't always give him the positive feedback he so deserves.

